# That's a b14...



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

And it has windshield wipers on the bumper too.


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

Shawn said:


> And it has windshield wipers on the bumper too.


lol i thought the same thing when i saw them.... 

that car looks awful :thumbdwn:


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm a fan of solid colors. If it was just that blue it'd probably look nicer. But car shows don't like solids.

Seth


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

> And it has windshield wipers on the bumper too


haha I also thought the same thing at first glance.. I guess those are supposed to be fins.. to help stabilize the front end when it's going over 200mph .. 

funny if you go to that site most of the vehicles are low rider trucks.. didn't see it on their car list.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Winshield wiper Canards....lol That car is nice, but needs a lot of help in the color department.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

a few slight changes and that could be an extremely nice b14. i'd like to see additional pics before i made my final judgement on the overall car though.


----------



## t1g.com (Jun 11, 2003)

The canards are installed backwards...


----------



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

headlights and corners look like they're misfitting (is that a word?) i guess ill-fitting would be better.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

give it a solid color, and i garuntee there would be more pos than neg comments aboot it


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

phreako said:


> headlights and corners look like they're misfitting (is that a word?) i guess ill-fitting would be better.


Those ebay corners will do that.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

the side moldings it has dont look bad at all...well, on this car it does, but mine one the other hand....


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I think its a pretty fucking sweet B14... sure it has some things you may not agree with, but its nice non the less.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Dry said:


> I think its a pretty fucking sweet B14... sure it has some things you may not agree with, but its nice non the less.



if he takes off the graphics and canards, i would agree


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I like it, but I'm a ricer....:fluffy:


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

****, stop making fun of my car!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Actually, I think Teknokid is about to buy that car. I really hope he removes those canards.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

I just hope it wasn't an SE-R.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Harris said:


> I just hope it wasn't an SE-R.



Why, wouldn't that be backing up the "show" part with a little "go"?
Isn't that what the anti-rice crowd always scream about?

I hope that there is a SR20DET from a GTi-R in there, but I doubt there is(no top mount or front mount)... :fluffy:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

oh yea..i think thats the se-r teknokid was talkin about...with the r33 taillight conversion...

and ieven if it is an se-r, it doesnt mean it has GO...


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> Why, wouldn't that be backing up the "show" part with a little "go"? Isn't that what the anti-rice crowd always scream about?


I used to be a show guy, until I realized I was better off spending my money on something that would provide more power than looks. Now I'd rather have a stock looking car with a lot of balls under the hood. The element of surprise is just so much better, IMO.





NotAnotherHonda said:


> ...even if it is an se-r, it doesnt mean it has GO.


True.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

But don't "go" people scoff at show cars that don't have the "balls" to back it up?
I know that just having an SR with bolt on's is hardly a quick car, and I'm not one to talk (all show no go here!  ) but when most "go" people look at my car, they ask if it's an SR, when I say no...they either appriciate the work, or walk away in disgust...

If I wanted a sleeper, I'd pick up an early AWD turbo Eclipse/Talon and debadge it...


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Why don't you just turbo you car in a tasteful way?


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> But don't "go" people scoff at show cars that don't have the "balls" to back it up?
> I know that just having an SR with bolt on's is hardly a quick car, and I'm not one to talk (all show no go here!  ) but when most "go" people look at my car, they ask if it's an SR, when I say no...they either appriciate the work, or walk away in disgust...
> 
> If I wanted a sleeper, I'd pick up an early AWD turbo Eclipse/Talon and debadge it...



I can't explain the reasons why some appreciate your work and why some are disgusted when they see it. This is an issue that you and I have argued upon before. All I can say is, which you do too, to each his own.

My opinion is just an opinion. Knowing the potential of an SR, I'd rather have someone treat the car in a rather different way. The SE-R owners take advantage of the fact that there were GA-powered cars out there too, so when they're going up against someone in a race, the opponents usually are taken aback when results don't turn out to be in their favor. Debadging the SE-Rs just does that much for us alongwith the little-known facts about them (therefore the sleeper advantage). And yes, even bolt-on SE-Rs can be quite a challenge.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

James said:


> Why don't you just turbo you car in a tasteful way?


Only if you fund the project :cheers: 

Harris, while I respect the people that build these cars as sleepers...to me even the SE-R is not that potent of a car without boost.
Don't get me wrong, I really like Nissans and I think that the SR is a good motor. I just think it's funny how I'm bashed for building a show car out of a grocery getter...to me that makes more sense than trying to make it fast.
But that's just me.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

hehehe... well I'm going to sell my car at the end of this year or beginning of next year... maybe I can 'fund' it so to speak...


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

why even bother upgrading performance on an economy car? why not buy something thats much more powerful stock, and build from there?

i know its a hobby for you guys... but it seems like a terrible waste of $$ IMO.
(would you honestly be happier with a turbo'd sentra than a twin turbo Z?)


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

right now? yes. my I35 sucks down gas at the rate of 20 mpg, takes only premium and around here that's 2.40/gal right now...


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> If I wanted a sleeper, I'd pick up an early AWD turbo Eclipse/Talon and debadge it...



Oh you make me so proud.... *sniff*


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

FadedKM83 said:


> why even bother upgrading performance on an economy car? why not buy something thats much more powerful stock, and build from there?
> 
> i know its a hobby for you guys... but it seems like a terrible waste of $$ IMO.
> (would you honestly be happier with a turbo'd sentra than a twin turbo Z?)


Exactly :cheers: 

rkeith, some of the fastest streetable imports in the Seattle area are early 90's AWD boosted Talons/Eclipses.
Watching them launch at the track is damn cool.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

I think it'd look nicer if the rear wheel filled up the widebody part better either with wider wheels or having them stick further out.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

yea it could use a different offset wheel in the back or at the very least some spacers.


----------

